# Shanty etiquette



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Banditto said:


> But as far as getting into fights over your shanty please be aware that when you leave it on public water it IS public access so anybody can use it while you are not using it.


Wow, that's really suprising to me. I don't really understand the difference between someone leaving a permanent shanty on the ice, which is required to have name and address identifiers (indication of ownership) versus someone tying a sailboat to a buoy a little ways out on the water. Surely noone would argue the sailboat is public property when left unattended.

And if you leave your permanent shanty out on the ice in late March and it falls through the ice, telling the EPA that it's actually public property isn't going to get you out of your thousand dollar fine. :lol: 

Banditto, you seem pretty adamant about this so I would guess that you've read about this somewhere. Do you by any chance have any links as to where this has been discussed? I'd love to read the justification for this rule. Sounds strange.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I will never use someone elses shanty but,...... if no one is in that shanty I feel that I can fish anywhere on the lake So I have used them as wind blocks. Some people unfortunately think that if they set up a shanty the have a *NO-FISH* zone where no one can fish around them. This happened to me last year on LSC. We were out first thing in the morning and set up about 10-20 *yards* from a shanty. The owner came out later and was whining that we set up right next to his shanty and should move. My opinion is I was there first and I'm not moving anywhere. Again this my opinion but if you shouldn't sit next to a shanty what about the areas of the lake that get 20-30 shanties in an area. No one can walk in and fish?

Ken Martin


----------



## ICEPAPPY (Dec 3, 2002)

Would someone from the DNR like to answer this. I don't think the correct answer is what you think.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Heck when I'm killing the perch in open water, I have guys throw anchor so close I can hear them fart :yikes:


----------



## fairview253 (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh boy, I can feel the "how close is too close" discussion from last year heating up again. Tempers will flare and blood will spill. :lol: 
I left my permanent unlocked a couple years ago on a small inland lake and some jerkwater took my skimmer and my spud that I left in there. My own stupid fault I guess. I leave equipment out over night again. If someone took a dump in my permanent I would probably torch it on the spot  
I would only ever enter someone else's permanent w/out permission if it was a matter of life or death survival in foul weather.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ed Michrina said:


> Heck when I'm killing the perch in open water, I have guys throw anchor so close I can hear them fart :yikes:


I did not, I will say this one more time, it was the SEAT CUSHION!!!!:bloos: :lol:


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I'm reseaching this issue. There does exist some legislation called HB 4205, sponsored by Rick Johnson that has to do with "illegal entry of a shanty..." but that's all I could find.

I asked a two questions on the DNR website today:

1. On public waters (ice), is it legal for an uninvited individual to occupy and use someone else's permanent ice fishing shanty, much like a hunting blind?

2. Does a DNR officer have to knock before entering an ice fishing shanty like in the state of Minnesota?

I'll post if I get a response.

I did read a DNR log once where someone took someone else's permanent shanty and moved it across the lake. The DNR did in fact go after someone and question them. The case was closed when the shanty miraculously reappeared in it's original spot the next morning.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

> Surely noone would argue the sailboat is public property when left unattended.


Not really related to the shanty thing but buy a 50ft yacht, set it adrift. When the salvage company boards it guess who owns it?


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Ed Michrina said:


> Heck when I'm killing the perch in open water, I have guys throw anchor so close I can hear them fart :yikes:


 Ed, 
Yeah and next time I will make sure your downwind of me. :yikes:  :lol:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Banditto said:


> Not really related to the shanty thing but buy a 50ft yacht, set it adrift. When the salvage company boards it guess who owns it?


I don't know, I am not familiar with laws relating to that. But to answer your question, if I had a 50 foot yacht and it got set loose, and someone else beat me to retrieving it, then I would be shocked to find out I no longer own it. If that's what you're saying, that's suprising.

But since in my life I have a better chance of owning a tiny permanent shanty than a 50 foot yacht, let's get back to that. I have not heard of any laws regarding what you're implying. That's why I was wondering if you knew of any links as to where that's stated.

The DNR requires all "permanent" shanties to be marked with name and address as we all know. I've heard and read that many times as far back as I can remember. But I don't recall once before today anyone ever implying that a deserted permanent shanty is public domain. I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with you on this issue. But I've been wrong once or twice in my life...

Anyone out there who knows where to look up laws that can settle this issue?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is some more fuel....

Can a permanant shanty be locked from the inside??


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> Here is some more fuel....
> 
> Can a permanant shanty be locked from the inside??


I doubt if there is any reason you could not lock your shanty from the inside?

I might worry about being locked in from the out side.

I don't know what if any laws are in place regarding using a permanent shanty on the ice. I would think its about the same as using a duck blind when the owner is not present. I have had a number of permanent shantys over the years. I posted a note on the inside of the door that said *"you are welcome to the use of this shanty please leave it like you found it*
I never had any trouble. I don't think setting up a permanent or a portble shanty reserevers an area . I never mind anyone fishing next to me as long as they are not making a lot of noise or being jerks.its a big lake and I don't own it. Besides I have met some real nice people out on the lake.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I don't think you can lock your shanty from the inside. Not sure why you would want to anyways unless you are doing something you shouldn't be :16suspect 

chad1


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

chad 1 said:


> I don't think you can lock your shanty from the inside. Not sure why you would want to anyways unless you are doing something you shouldn't be :16suspect
> 
> chad1


 Well........................ Ya might just be in there milking yer perch :yikes:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

chad 1 said:


> I don't think you can lock your shanty from the inside. Not sure why you would want to anyways unless you are doing something you shouldn't be :16suspect
> 
> chad1


My permanent shantys always had a screen door hook on the inside to keep the door closed and the heat inside. Also the door of a spearing shanty has to be closed tight to keep the light out so you can see under water.Why would it be against the law to have your shanty door hooked closed.

As far as drilling holes next to a permanent shanty it is not a nice thing to do. Permanent shantys take a lot of work to keep from having them freeze in. If there is much snow on the ice water is continually comming up on top and freezing the shanty in. They contiunually have to be blocked up to keep this from happening. When someone drills holes right next to the shanty it only makes the problem worse. 

Someone mentioned burning a shanty because it was froze in. That is a not a good thing to do because some CO's have recorded what names were on the shantys at ice out. Not only have you left the floor as a navagation hazzard when the ice goes out,you are guilty of litterring


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Just wondering if that was another stupid law....I can't remember where I read that and which state it applied to...either MI WI or Minn, but seems I have heard that somewhere.. I have always had an inside lock on mine when I put them out..But I never got checked by the CO. 


Guess none of you guys ever took your lady fishing???? :evil:


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

salmonslammer said:


> Guess none of you guys ever took your lady fishing???? :evil:


You mean to tell me ice shanties are for fishing? 

Boy, do I feel stupid. 

But lucky!

At least now you know why I was concerned about someone using my shanty. :lol:


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm still waiting for a definitive answer to the question "can the public use a permanent shanty if the owner isn't present or has not given permission"?
As one of the previous posters asked "where are some links"? If thats the law it's a very bad law IMO. A big danger are spearing holes which kids vandalizing a shanty can slip into and drown. They need to be locked and left alone. Also as another poster said I too have a screen door hook to pull the door against the weather stripping to keep light and the wind out. If another fisherman wants to use my shanty as a wind break I don't mind unless I'm spearing in which case I'd probably explain the situation to them. I think once again we have to ask Boer for help on this one.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no law about locking a shanty from the inside. There is no law that states an ice shanty is first come first serve. If it is your shanty you can lock it up so nobody can use it when you are not there. At the same time I have never seen or heard of anyone getting into trouble for using a shanty that wasn't theirs either. Of course unless they caused some type of damage to property that wasn't theirs. Like broke the door to get in, something like that. If someone was using a shanty that belonged to somebody else they would have to get out if the owner came along to use their shanty.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

boehr said:


> in, If someone was using a shanty that belonged to somebody else they would have to get out if the owner came along to use their shanty.


Ok now everyone lets practice our etiquette for when you find someone using your shanty.


WHAT THE @*&% YOU SON OF A *$%^#@ GET TO @*&%%# STEPPIN, BEFORE I PUT MY BOOT UP YOUR @*&%#$ %$$,
ok lets try that again only louder this time :lol:


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

PITBULL said:


> WHAT THE @*&% YOU SON OF A *$%^#@ GET TO @*&%%# STEPPIN, BEFORE I PUT MY BOOT UP YOUR @*&%#$ %$$,
> ok lets try that again only louder this time :lol:


 WHAT!!! :yikes: Wait till I see that @#^$&& when I get to work, That no good low life $*%(#$ )%&(& %)#$&#$ :rant: He said him and his buddy put this shanty out here and it would be okay to use it. That lousy $%&^$(#)%.


----------

